# Sheet Rock First Coat



## wncpainter (Aug 7, 2010)

Antbody used this stuff? I have a lady who wants her new kitchen ceiling painted with a sheen, BM Pearl. never having applied anything other than a flat on ceilings I am a tad hesitant to do this. The dry wall looks okay, not level five. Plan on using some hard lights and feather the mud to the paper than pva. Try to sand the imperfections after the primmer, not easy, and spray two coats of the Pearl. My rep told me about this First Coat product and it can be sprayed and possibly sanded for a more consistent look.. any thoughts. Thanks


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Spray the second coat towards/away from the light source, such as a window. Don't spray parallel with a major light source or it will show more laps/shading.


----------



## wncpainter (Aug 7, 2010)

Spray the second coat towards/away from the light source, such as a window. Don't spray parallel with a major light source or it will show more laps/shading


Thanks, I am assuming you are refering to the paint application. This is a slightly vaulted ceiling and there are many windows bringing in natural light. dont know how the can lights will look. I spray alot of flat and usually backroll the first and just spray the second. Hope that works for this and it doesnt look like sh*t. Ill post a pic.. stillno thoughts on sheet rock first coat?..


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

If you spray the window no shading!:whistling2:


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

My understanding of first coat is that it should be used after tape/mud but before texture This seals the tape/mud and gives an evenly sealed surface for texture. After texture a primer coat should be applied to give an even seal coat for finish. 


Respectfully, 
Brian


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I've used it. Imo it's merely just another pva primer.


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

I've used it. I think it's made to build and hide slight drywall finish imperfections. My only complaint would be if it could be used as a finish also, like SW masterhide. How bad can it be if its made by Sheetrock? Also, only available in fives around me.


----------



## Amish Elecvtrician (Jul 3, 2011)

Purpose-made 'drywall primers', or high-solids primers, make all the difference. They will even out the texture and sheen, greatly helping eliminate the shiny places where joint compound was sanded.


----------

